# cat selfies :)



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Have any cat selfies? Remember, one of the paws needs to be outside the picture to hold the camera! Here are a couple by Deci and Delta:


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Do these count? Patches and Zorro


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's Booboo who was intrigued by my iPad's photo booth app...

View attachment 40698



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Heckle& jeckle said:


> Do these count? Patches and Zorro



:love2 such beautiful markings! I have a soft spot for black and white kitties. Heres Thomas posing a kinda selefie pose.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Wannabe Catlady said:


> Here's Booboo who was intrigued by my iPad's photo booth app...


Aww! I love that face!!! The CUTEST tiny pink nose!!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Belle discovered the iPhone makes a noise when she touches it. lol









The "Woo"


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat face, Great Pictures of Belle & Sadie Woo! Love their eyes!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Great  These are just what I was hoping to see! Keep posting.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's Munch's attempt at taking selfies lol
View attachment 40706
View attachment 40714
View attachment 40722


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Munch--getting all the good angles


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Miss Penny...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Miss Penny..."Peek-A-Boo!" Cute!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Nilla Vanilla









Gimpers









Mr. Diggs


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, not really a cat selfie, but I had to post it...love being trapped, lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Heart String Pulls...Sweet Teddy...
Hugs and Prayers


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, BigLittleSmall - that top photo is just WRONG! >=D


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Oh, BigLittleSmall - that top photo is just WRONG! >=D


lol .. hey, they made them in cat sizes .. and Nilla is a diva .. she needed that wig! It's now her favorite play toy haha


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

Pia playing with the white balance on the shutter


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

Had to contribute this… someone got curious about the iPad camera and decided to stare at it until this selfie happened.


----------

